# Aqueon Tropical Flakes safe for Bettas?



## 52cherish (May 27, 2010)

Hi,
Our 10 Gal. starter kit came with Aqueon Tropical Flakes. Are those safe to feed to bettas once a week? I have pellets and freeze dried bloodworms, which I try to mix up over the course of the week. Would the flakes be safe to add to the feeding rotation? 
Do the bloodworms need to be re-hydrated before feeding? So far I didn't do this, but have read a mentioning in another thread. How many little bloodworms per betta? 
Thank you!


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

I've fed my bettas flakes before and they seemed to be fine with them. As far as the bloodworms, you can re-hydrate them if you choose, I don't but that's because my bettas gobble them up without a problem. I believe the number is 1 bloodworm per betta per week if I remember correctly, since they are essentially treats.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I feed mine a little bit of flakes the day before a water change because it usually clouds the water a little.


----------



## Sizzlingtree (May 28, 2010)

My husband and I just bought a 15 gallon tank and essentially got the same food sample that you did. Our two betta seem to be doing fine on the flakes, though I vary with pellets, brine shrimp, and blood worms once in a while.

However, I've noticed that the brine shrimp (and these are really tiny) still seem big in comparison to my betta's mouth and more often than not he ends up nibbling on the shrimp as he swims by. Should I be cutting up these tiny shrimp?


----------

